# Achtung: Fallen in Roßtal/Weitersdorf Trimmdich-Pfad



## Pistentiger (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ihr in der Gegend um Roßtal/Weitersdorf am Trimmdich-Pfad unterwegs seid, fahrt sehr vorsichtig. Ich habe gestern eine Falle entdeckt. Es war ein dünner, aber sehr fester Faden etwa auf Kopfhöhe quer über den Weg gespannt. Der Faden war sehr schlecht zu sehen und ich wäre fast mit höherer Geschwindigkeit reingefahren.
Da am Baum ein Zettel hing, der mit "Falle 2" beschriftet war, gehe ich davon aus, dass es mindestens auch noch eine Falle 1 gibt, wenn nicht auch noch eine Falle 3 oder mehr.
Vielleicht war es ein Spiel oder so. Wie auch immer, auf jeden Fall war es nicht ganz ungefährlich.
Falle 2 habe ich übrigens entschärft.

Viele Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## Priest0r (11. August 2010)

Bei solchen Sachen könnte man schon mal die Polizei rufen, ist ja wirklich gefährlich - tödlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reo-fahrer (11. August 2010)

Danke für die Info, bin da auch immer mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## f.e.a.r.m.e. (13. August 2010)

brrrr, das ist schon übel.

Auch wenn die für irgendwelche Kinderausflüge gemacht sind ... dann sollte man trotzdem herausfinden wers war um mal eine dezente "Ermahnung" auszusprechen.

Man soll ja nicht immer gleich das schlimmste vermuten ...


----------

